# To help avoid bloat............................



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

*How long do you wait before and after exercise to feed your GSD?*

I don't feed Lola and Harry for about 2 hours before and after exercise.

Have always done this and have never had a dog experience bloat.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

at least an hour, but I wait 2, also water intake should be done the same way


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Exactly what Ken k said. I still worry about bloat though. Even using every precaution it can happen, and that scares the heck out of me.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

At what age does this become a possible issue? Zoe eats 3 times a day and is always running and jumping an zooming. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Hour before and after - meals at 6 am and 7 pm. 

With Woolf being a nervous dog (to say the least  ) we are pretty strict about keeping to this routine.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

ZoeD1217 said:


> At what age does this become a possible issue? Zoe eats 3 times a day and is always running and jumping an zooming.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I would suggest right from puppies, if you are feeding 3 times a day, I would feed straight after waking up from a sleep and after toilet, crate or have puppy resting or not moving too much for at least 1 hour after eating. 

It is good to teach them right from very young that they are to rest before and after eating.

Resting before and after eating for dogs susceptible to bloat such as GSDs will help not develop bloat for most, however some dogs will be prone to bloat regardless, unfortunately.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

So far as has been documented -- It isn't an issue. Just one of the erroneous things like not swimming for an hour after you eat. Nothing to it. If I waited an hour or more before excercising my dogs they would either starve or never get any excercise...


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

middleofnowhere said:


> So far as has been documented -- It isn't an issue. Just one of the erroneous things like not swimming for an hour after you eat. Nothing to it. If I waited an hour or more before excercising my dogs they would either starve or never get any excercise...


I've always gone by the thought that feeding immediately after excessive exercise or excitement, or exercise just after feeding can increase the chance of bloat and that dogs that are allowed to run after a meal are at a much higher risk of the stomach or spleen swinging around and twisting, thereby causing bloat.

Can you show me documentation otherwise?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Harry and Lola said:


> I've always gone by the thought that feeding immediately after excessive exercise or excitement, or exercise just after feeding can increase the chance of bloat and that dogs that are allowed to run after a meal are at a much higher risk of the stomach or spleen swinging around and twisting, thereby causing bloat.
> 
> Can you show me documentation otherwise?


My policy also! Better safe than sorry, I adjust my schedule around my dogs.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Same here Chip

I've never had a dog get bloat but have friends that have and it was really frightening and expensive for them.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Harry and Lola said:


> Same here Chip
> 
> I've never had a dog get bloat but have friends that have and it was really frightening and expensive for them.


WOW fortunately I have never seen it. I have always had dogs with bloat potential so I've always taken prudent measures.

Do you know the circumstances of the bloat cases?


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Both are GSDs, one of them my friend thinks the bloat came about because of over excitement or possibly nervous excitement - her GSD is a very anxious, nervy girl most of the time and before she got bloat she had been playing with children (something like that?). The other one, well my friend was away and her husband fed their GSD male and didn't think about it - he took him for a long walk afterwards and much later that night he took him to an emergency vet, they got to him just in time. (Husband was in lots of trouble!)


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Bloat preventative- Who knows? Millions of dollars have been spent on bloat research, with no clear answers on the causes of bloat in GSD's, just numerous factors that may play a role in bloating of a canine. Research is still ongoing to this day. My vet says if bloat is going to happen, it will happen. No matter what we do to hopefully prevent it. In operating a boarding kennel, I have experienced bloat many times in large-chested dogs in our care. Usually the majority of bloat cases die without symptoms in the middle of the night, usually in older canines.We have experienced bloat in 1 of our own GSD's. It was a terrifying experience, but luckily, we got the dog to our vet in time, and after very lengthy surgery, the GSD survived, but it was touch and go for some time. We fed our GSD high- quality food, wetted, on an elevated feeder. Our vet says that probably had little to do with bloating. Our GSD (male) was also pretty high-strung, which the vet says may have played more into him bloating. We restricted his activity before and after feeding, so that's probably not the cause. Our vet says that IT IS STILL NOT KNOWN EXACTLY WHAT CAUSES BLOAT in GSD's. I have read some interesting viewpoints by breeders on preventing bloat by feeding RAW vs. KIBBLE, but I believe thats a personal choice, with no substantial research being done on the differences. But I think there are some things that can be done to help prevent bloat:

1) FEED SMALL MEALS, PERHAPS 3X A DAY
2) DO STOP ACTIVITY BEFORE AND AFTER MEALS (AT LEAST 1 HOUR)
3) DO NOT LET GSD DRINK WATER HEAVILY BEFORE AND AFTER MEAL
4) IT IS BEST TO KEEP GSD QUIET AFTER MEALS(1 hour or more)
5) WATCH CAREFULLY FOR BLOAT WARNING SIGNS ( UP AND DOWN, PACING, EXCESSIVE LIP-LICKING, MOANING, CONSTANT WHINING, OBVIOUS DISCOMFORT, EXTREMELY TIGHT BELLY, EXCESSIVE REGURGITATION,ANY TRUE SIGNS OF DISTRESS THAT IS NOT NORMAL IN YOUR GSD
6) IF YOU SUSPECT BLOAT, CALL YOUR VET IMMEDIATELY AND RUSH, I REPEAT RUSH YOUR GSD TO THE VET AS SOON AS POSSIBLE, FOR TIME IS CRITICAL IN SAVING YOUR GSD FROM BLOAT
7) IF YOUR GSD DOES INDEED REQUIRE BLOAT SURGERY, ASK THE VET TO ATTACH THE STOMACH TO THE RIB, (COMMON) TO PREVENT BLOAT IN THE FUTURE- KEEPS THE STOMACH FROM TURNING-

As I stated earlier, my vet says bloat will probably happen if it is going to happen, that is why ongoing research is still reaching for a definitive cause. The only thing a GSD owner can do at this time is be vigilant and cautious in the care and feeding of a GSD. I hope this will help prevent anyone from having to experience losing a canine from bloat-

Please PM me if you have any questions on bloat, I have probably read every possible word written on it- so if can help, let me know- K9POPPY


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Harry and Lola said:


> I would suggest right from puppies, if you are feeding 3 times a day, I would feed straight after waking up from a sleep and after toilet, crate or have puppy resting or not moving too much for at least 1 hour after eating.
> 
> It is good to teach them right from very young that they are to rest before and after eating.
> 
> Resting before and after eating for dogs susceptible to bloat such as GSDs will help not develop bloat for most, however some dogs will be prone to bloat regardless, unfortunately.


I'm guilty of leaving her food down all day as well so I suppose I should work on both issues. 
I do feed her first thing in the morning right before I get the kids up to get ready for school. She goes nuts when they come down so I need to go ahead and crate her before I get them up. I have wanted to anyway but feel guilty since she's in her bed all night. Once I get her on a set feeding schedule it will be easier. 
Thank You!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

we do what we can do to help prevent bloat, just a FYI for everyone, my Max bloated after waking up from a nap, no food, no exercise, no water prior to this, the surgeon that operated on him, gave her input after doing these surgeries for 12 years, "not a question of if, but a question of when", she went on to say all the info out there to prevent bloat is merely theory, they do not know the exact cause, but they are working on it,

I did find out though, bloat is way more serious for EPI dogs, not only does their stomach flip, most time`s so does everything else, with the colon dying off first and quickest due to lack of blood, so if you suspect it, *dont post on the forum what you should do*, get your dog to the ER vet, its way better to over react than to have your dog put down because your too late


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I've taught my pup to rest before and after meals, and I wait 2 hrs. too. I've also read that this doesn't really play much of a factor, but I still do it. 

Ken, I'm so glad you didn't lose Max to this! Did he ever give any signs that he was prone to bloat?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have heard stress is a common theme when researching dogs who have bloated.

Stress - change in environment. Perhaps a new dog added to the pack, new house, significant change in where the dog sleeps or spends his time, etc.

Of course this won't be the case with all but I did find that tidbit interesting.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

K9POPPY said:


> Bloat preventative- Who knows? Millions of dollars have been spent on bloat research, with no clear answers on the causes of bloat in GSD's, just numerous factors that may play a role in bloating of a canine. Research is still ongoing to this day. My vet says if bloat is going to happen, it will happen. No matter what we do to hopefully prevent it. In operating a boarding kennel, I have experienced bloat many times in large-chested dogs in our care. Usually the majority of bloat cases die without symptoms in the middle of the night, usually in older canines.We have experienced bloat in 1 of our own GSD's. It was a terrifying experience, but luckily, we got the dog to our vet in time, and after very lengthy surgery, the GSD survived, but it was touch and go for some time. We fed our GSD high- quality food, wetted, on an elevated feeder. Our vet says that probably had little to do with bloating. Our GSD (male) was also pretty high-strung, which the vet says may have played more into him bloating. We restricted his activity before and after feeding, so that's probably not the cause. Our vet says that IT IS STILL NOT KNOWN EXACTLY WHAT CAUSES BLOAT in GSD's. I have read some interesting viewpoints by breeders on preventing bloat by feeding RAW vs. KIBBLE, but I believe thats a personal choice, with no substantial research being done on the differences. But I think there are some things that can be done to help prevent bloat:
> 
> 1) FEED SMALL MEALS, PERHAPS 3X A DAY
> 2) DO STOP ACTIVITY BEFORE AND AFTER MEALS (AT LEAST 1 HOUR)
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

We are going to have Zoe's stomach tacked when she is spayed and has her hernia fixed. From what I understand that does NOT prevent bloat though...correct? Just keeps the stomach from turning? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Can't site the study off the top of my head, but it is out there. If we knew what would prevent bloat, most of us would do it and we wouldn't have bloat. There is little definite - one thing - dogs with narrow deep chests are more prone to bloat. Large dogs, small dogs -- doesn't matter. narrow deep chests more inclined to bloat.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Blanketback said:


> I've taught my pup to rest before and after meals, and I wait 2 hrs. too. I've also read that this doesn't really play much of a factor, but I still do it.
> 
> Ken, I'm so glad you didn't lose Max to this! Did he ever give any signs that he was prone to bloat?


no prior warning, just woke up, started throwing up the white foam, then wanted to go outside, I could see he was uncomfortable, run my hands down his side, left side extended ever so slightly, had him to the vets within 20 minutes from the time he woke up

they called later that night, said if i waited another half an hour they would have not been able to save him, his colon had flipped and blood flow was cut off, I had him there in plenty of time for the bloat, almost didnt on the colon, they have a medical term for it, but cant remember it right now, common in EPI dogs

the surgeon said in the 12 years shes been doing the surgery, first time shes been able to save one, said it`s almost 100% fatal, bloat is a matter of time, again if you suspect it dont wait


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

That's terrifying! Is the EPI a contributing factor?


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Blanketback said:


> That's terrifying! Is the EPI a contributing factor?


some say yes, I was unaware of it at the time, it was terrifying, i cried like a baby


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I worry about this all the time with my EPI girl 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2584106


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd cry like a baby too!!! You're so very fortunate that you were able to act in time to save him. I hope none of us ever have to go through that, but it's something that we can never be too careful about, that's for sure.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The only common denominator in bloat cases is stress. Stress can derive from a lot of things. I have had two dogs bloat and both were older. Both survived (no torsion) without medical intervention. 

The old treatment for bloat was to keep an animal moving so that the gas could move out of their system. This is what I did when Chama bloated (along with getting her x-rayed to be sure there was no torsion and giving her Gas X and activated charcoal).

I do often walk Rafi right before he eats and sometimes right after. We don't go out and run and jump but we do walk at a good pace.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Heidigsd said:


> I worry about this all the time with my EPI girl
> 
> Mesenteric torsion in dogs with exocrine ... [J Am Vet Med Assoc. 1989] - PubMed - NCBI


yup, thats it, even though Max is stapled all over, I still worry about it,


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Blanketback said:


> I'd cry like a baby too!!! You're so very fortunate that you were able to act in time to save him. I hope none of us ever have to go through that, but it's something that we can never be too careful about, that's for sure.


yes, someone was watching over us, I have had GSD`s all my life, but not like this one, he is special


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Harry is an EPI boy, so I worry about him too.

I definitely agree that some dogs are just prone to developing bloat regardless of the precautions you take, and that stress plays a role here.

But I do think that dogs that are not prone to it, you can help help them not develop it by following a few rules, in take of water and food before and after feeding being one of them.


----------

